
Higher-order functions in Go - fogus
http://www.tideland.biz/articles/coding-in-go/higher-order-functions
======
mcantor
Man, _every_ time I see an article about this language, I think, "Oh! _Oh!_
Someone has cleverly encoded a programming language into a computer-readable
representation of a Go board. I _love_ that game." Then it's this
_ferschlugginer_ Google _bupkus_! _Every time_!

